# force cube -- where to buy?



## advincubing (Jun 21, 2012)

At the risk of sparking more controversy (plenty in this thread already, and perhaps we should keep it there), I'm looking for a white (I'd settle for blue) Force Cube. E3 Cubes is out (just emailed with them). Apparently AL60RI7HMIS7 doesn't have any, either. And I'm not going to buy five more stickerless Zhanchis to make one....

Anyone know of another vendor? Anyone interested in selling one?

Thanks.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 21, 2012)

It says E3cubes has 5 orange cubes left.
If you want one, just settle for orange.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pleeeaaasseeee for the love of EVERYTHING don't buy a force cube. A normal Zhanchi will work perfectly.


----------



## advincubing (Jun 21, 2012)

jonlin said:


> It says E3cubes has 5 orange cubes left.
> If you want one, just settle for orange.


 They don't have any left. I checked before posting.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 21, 2012)

Would you be interested in purchasing some of my snakeoil?


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 21, 2012)

What does your snakeoil do?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 21, 2012)

Rubbing it all over your body and baking in the sun


----------



## qqwref (Jun 21, 2012)

Snake oil? Sounds like a good lube.


----------



## advincubing (Jun 21, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Pleeeaaasseeee for the love of EVERYTHING don't buy a force cube. A normal Zhanchi will work perfectly.


At the risk of fanning the flames here, I asked a really narrow question (where can I buy one), acknowledging that there is a healthy (and inexplicably heated) debate on this very topic. Of course a plain Zhanchi works well -- very very well. I have two. I also have stickerless Zhanchis, the feel of which I prefer but appearance of which I do not prefer. Stickers on an (otherwise) stickerless Zhanchi would be *FOR ME* a perfect combination.

As for the snake oil comment: (1) If you're suggesting that there is no difference between the two products, you're just plain wrong. The plastic is different on the stickerless and stickered Zhanchis -- I'll post in the other thread momentarily to add some more technical details. Quackery it is not. (2) If your suggestion is that the _materials _difference makes little _cubing _difference, well, I appreciate (moreover, _respect_) your opinion; I have a different opinion.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 21, 2012)

There's no difference between a coloured Zhanchi and a Force Cube.

However, my snake oil has magical healing properties.


----------

